# Anyone regularly doing mixed media?



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

We've been experimenting in house with a lot of mixed media designs..rhinestones on DTG, Nailheads on Embroidery, etc. 

Is anyone out there successfully retailing this type of apparel themselves? If so, how do you do your pricing?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

cool design!Yes there are some of us stoners that do mixed media.You can do alot with rhinestones alone but mixing in more media can add to the decoration in many ways.for instance you used and outling that gave the fish its definition.as far as pricing thats a whole nother debate.i will give you simple advice.Its easier to come down in pricing then go up.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I do MOSTLY mixed media and the PERCEIVED value is exponentially increased. Depending on the design I can increase my profit margin by giving my customer choices. Eg: just vinyl may be $20 per garment. Add rhinestones $28, add foils $35, more than one color increase again, and if I was able to incorporate embroidery add more again! By showing the more simpler designs the customer can see why the multi is more expensive. Not all will buy but you have an "high end" choice so you don't have to compromise. Let your customer compromise if they cannot afford it.


----------



## dskaw (Mar 27, 2009)

fedoraoriginali said:


> I do MOSTLY mixed media and the PERCEIVED value is exponentially increased. Depending on the design I can increase my profit margin by giving my customer choices. Eg: just vinyl may be $20 per garment. Add rhinestones $28, add foils $35, more than one color increase again, and if I was able to incorporate embroidery add more again! By showing the more simpler designs the customer can see why the multi is more expensive. Not all will buy but you have an "high end" choice so you don't have to compromise. Let your customer compromise if they cannot afford it.



Do you have any examples of designs you have done.
I need inspiration.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

dskaw said:


> Do you have any examples of designs you have done.
> I need inspiration.


This one is a fairly old one done with Flock ( red ). Old gold vinyl and crystal 16ss and 10ss and red 10ss rhinestones. I am working on a heat transfer with rhinestones at the moment. Will post when finished.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice work Fed! The Koi in my original post was done with DTG, Gold Foil and Rhinestones.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good fed.how long does it take to weed all that?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Dora, I could never get tired of looking at that heart! It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> looks good fed.how long does it take to weed all that?


It weeded very well. As it is 8 x 10 inches in size weeding wasn't a problem. and thank you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have been doing rhinestones and glitter vinyl.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm thinking this would be a great place to share ideas on Mixed Media - with photos and techniques would be most helpful and inspirational! 

The Heart is DTG and Rhinestones done with the Glitz Up.

The Dragon is DTG and Foil


Mark Stephenson


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Fedora, you do beautiful work, I LOVE your heart design!! I was wondering if you got around to trying the heat transfer with rhinestones. I will be giving that a try as well in a few days when my transfers arrive. Quick question, it seems fairly obvious that the ink transfer gets pressed first followed by the rhinestone transfer, so will anything happen to the ink that is already on the garment when I repress with the rhinestone transfer?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and Fedora I also forgot to ask about your picture...it is such great quality, is that the actual printed image or is that a screen shot? How did you get the rhinestones to radiate such a sparkle?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Patrice!
YES, you can apply bling to heat transferred material. It doesn't damage the print in any way and also gives a great effect. As for the photos, the design was made then exported as a Jpeg. I then imported it into Photoshop and using Layer blends tried to give the look of the vinyls I was searching for. I also use brushes to apply the sparkle and added a glow blend to the rhinestones.  I haven't found a good way to show off Rhinestones on a camera yet, or one that I am satisfied with. I am better with Photoshop than with a camera.

And Mark, I love your designs! Beautiful!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dora, the design is gorgeous!


Mark, the dragon is amazing - I didn't know you could achieve such detail and dimention with DTG and foil. 

I'm a dye-subber and I did a few shirts before with rhinestones added to the print to spice it up - after looking at exampels here I think I'll be explore this avenue a bit deeper


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Tania 
and yes, you should!!

BTW, do you sublimate on paper for others to press on garments and other substrates themselves?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Thanks Tania
> and yes, you should!!
> 
> BTW, do you sublimate on paper for others to press on garments and other substrates themselves?


yes, I do.


----------



## jeffgrffth1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about using opaque fabric paints and heat press vinyl together...for instance pressing on a design of say a butterfly or whatever and then going back and coloring in the weeded areas to make the design more colorful_or_to fill in lettering with gradient colors.
Has anyone tried this?


----------

